# Alessandra Ambrosio - Dolce & Gabbana Fall Winter 2011-2012 show in Milan 27.2.2011 x 10 (Update 2)



## beachkini (28 Feb. 2011)




----------



## beachkini (28 Feb. 2011)

*update x4*


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Dolce & Gabbana Fall Winter 2011-2012 show in Milan 27.2.2011 x 6 (Update)*

Danke für die Laufstegbilder!


----------



## Kurupt (28 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Dolce & Gabbana Fall Winter 2011-2012 show in Milan 27.2.2011 x 6 (Update)*

x4 MQ's



 

 

 



Thanks LaTasha​


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Dolce & Gabbana Fall Winter 2011-2012 show in Milan 27.2.2011 x 6 (Update)*

:thx: euch für die schöne Alessandra


----------

